# Looking to upgrade my camera



## Rachel1786 (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi everyone, I'm new here and was wondering if anyone could give me advice on upgrading my camera. I currently have the canon rebel XTI, as much as I love it, it's outdated and I'd really like to upgrade to something that also takes video. I'm an amateur photographer, I do a lot of shooting at horse shows(lots of action shots!), I also take a lot of pet photos(I work at a dog boarding kennel and I'm also a groomer so I take lots of photos of clients) and some nature as well. I would like to go pro, but I have too much on my plate right now to do so. I've had friends offer to pay me for photos I've taken of them at horse shows, but I always decline feeling they are not good enough to charge for.
   I just got the latest B&H catalog in the mail, and my SO(he got me my xti for valentines day almost 6 years ago) offered to buy me a new camera for Christmas. I would like to try to keep it under $500(only need the body, have tons of lenses) so far I'm looking at either the T3I, SL1 or T5I, but I might be able to convince him to get the EOS 60D if I can find a really good price and I can convince him it's really worth the extra price. 
   I would like a camera that does better in low light conditions then my current camera, currently I can barley use 800ISO without there being a ton of noise, forgot about using 1600 . 

Well that's about all I can think of right now, I appreciate all the help and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone on here!


----------



## ronlane (Nov 2, 2013)

Welcome to the site. For $500 or under you probably aren't going to get anything that handles low light. The 60D is the best of the ones you listed at low light situations. You say that you have a lot of glass, but are they fast glass? That will be another part of how well the low light is handled too. For low light, I wouldn't really go less than the 7D or the 70D.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 2, 2013)

If you want to get a real upgrade then you should go for the Canon 70D, you see the T3i, T5i and 60D all share same sensor and have about same low light performance which is ok but nothing more then that as the sensor on these cameras is an old one.
The sensor on the 70D is new and the 70D has impressive video capabilities as well.
If you are thinking about getting more serious with your photography you really should get a good camera.
I really would tell you to get the 6D which is the full frame but I assume you will not be able to afford it so for at least try to get the 70D.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 2, 2013)

The 60D is a good upgrade for the money. 
In my case I jump from the rebel XT to the 70D. It's night and day difference.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 2, 2013)

ronlane said:


> Welcome to the site. For $500 or under you probably aren't going to get anything that handles low light. The 60D is the best of the ones you listed at low light situations. You say that you have a lot of glass, but are they fast glass? That will be another part of how well the low light is handled too. For low light, I wouldn't really go less than the 7D or the 70D.



I know $500 isn't a whole lot. Better low light capabilities would be a plus, but I don't usually do a lot of low light shooting anyway, it would just be nice to have a camera that could do better in low light for the situation arose. None of my lenses are terribly fast(I know that doesn't help matters).
I have a canon 50mm f/1.8, canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6, 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 and the sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6



goodguy said:


> If you want to get a real upgrade then you should go for the Canon 70D, you see the T3i, T5i and 60D all share same sensor and have about same low light performance which is ok but nothing more then that as the sensor on these cameras is an old one.
> The sensor on the 70D is new and the 70D has impressive video capabilities as well.
> If you are thinking about getting more serious with your photography you really should get a good camera.
> I really would tell you to get the 6D which is the full frame but I assume you will not be able to afford it so for at least try to get the 70D.



Does the XTi also have the same sensor? I'd like to be able to upgrade to the 70D but I just don't think I could convince him to buy me a $1000+ camera, and as much as I would LOVE the 6D, there is no way I could get a $1500+ camera. 

Although, I'm not opposed to buying used(unless it's advised against) I just would have no idea where to buy a used camera besides ebay, which I don't see many used listed on.



centauro74 said:


> The 60D is a good upgrade for the money.
> In my case I jump from the rebel XT to the 70D. It's night and day difference.


I'd be happy if I could convince him to get me the 60D, chances are the 70D isn't going to happen :-/


----------



## Juga (Nov 2, 2013)

The 60D is a nice camera and can be had for a great price right now because it is about to be discontinued.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 2, 2013)

You have to take in consideration that moving yo full frame like the 6D means that most of your lenses won't work. So k suggest sticking to crop sensor. I think the 60D is your best bet unless you want to look for a used 7D that is really good camera with better AF system and much faster shooting capabilities.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 2, 2013)

Juga said:


> The 60D is a nice camera and can be had for a great price right now because it is about to be discontinued.



That's good to know, any idea when they will discontinue them? This is going to be my christmas present, so hopefully not before then(he'll wait to the last minute lol)



centauro74 said:


> You have to take in consideration that moving yo full frame like the 6D means that most of your lenses won't work. So k suggest sticking to crop sensor. I think the 60D is your best bet unless you want to look for a used 7D that is really good camera with better AF system and much faster shooting capabilities.


Well I definitely don't want to have to get all new lenses, if I can find a 7D, will all my current lenses still work? I'd like to get the best camera I(I mean he lol) can afford, but I also don't want to push my luck...
YA know, I have to have 2 of the most expensive hobbies in the world, photography and horseback riding, not sure which is worse...well probably the horses since I have to feed them  but even just my saddle collection is ridiculous, if I put half the money I spend on my horses this month alone towards a camera I'd have a huge budget(then again, I did put it all on the credit card, so it's not like I really have the money anyway lol)


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 2, 2013)

Yes all your lenses will work with the 7D, that is the best camera in the crop sensor until the 70D come out.


----------



## Juga (Nov 2, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> Yes all your lenses will work with the 7D, that is the best camera in the crop sensor until the 70D come out.


The 70D is out and is a very nice camera.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 2, 2013)

I know,  I have it.
I got this week a refurbished 100mm macro lens for it and it's marvelous.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 2, 2013)

Rachel1786 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new here and was wondering if anyone could give me advice on upgrading my camera. I currently have the canon rebel XTI, as much as I love it, it's outdated and I'd really like to upgrade to something that also takes video. I'm an amateur photographer, I do a lot of shooting at horse shows(lots of action shots!), I also take a lot of pet photos(I work at a dog boarding kennel and I'm also a groomer so I take lots of photos of clients) and some nature as well. I would like to go pro, but I have too much on my plate right now to do so. I've had friends offer to pay me for photos I've taken of them at horse shows, but I always decline feeling they are not good enough to charge for.
> I just got the latest B&H catalog in the mail, and my SO(he got me my xti for valentines day almost 6 years ago) offered to buy me a new camera for Christmas. I would like to try to keep it under $500(only need the body, have tons of lenses) so far I'm looking at either the T3I, SL1 or T5I, but I might be able to convince him to get the EOS 60D if I can find a really good price and I can convince him it's really worth the extra price.
> I would like a camera that does better in low light conditions then my current camera, currently I can barley use 800ISO without there being a ton of noise, forgot about using 1600 .
> 
> Well that's about all I can think of right now, I appreciate all the help and I'm looking forward to getting to know everyone on here!



Well after reading through everything you might want to take a look at the Canon 50d.

Used Canon EOS 50D SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) 2807B006 B&H

Shoots faster, better image quality, and it's in within the budget you mentioned.  It also has a higher ISO and even boost ISO, You can find a side by side comparison between it and your current camera here:

Canon 50D vs Rebel XTi - Our Analysis

Now I'm not a canon shooter myself so I have no idea how well the noise reduction works at higher ISO, but I'm sure you could do some web searches and find out.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 2, 2013)

7D has exact same sensor as does the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i and 60D
7D is a camera purpose made for rough work and sports, I doubt you need it for what you do, it cost as much as 70D if not even more and I think for the casual user the 70D is a better camera.
The T3i sensor is old but still better then what you have, I guess it will be an upgrade for you but you are buying a new camera with an older technology, try to get the 70D and if you cant then I guess the T3i or T5i is better then what you have.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 2, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> Yes all your lenses will work with the 7D, that is the best camera in the crop sensor until the 70D come out.





Juga said:


> centauro74 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes all your lenses will work with the 7D, that is the best camera in the crop sensor until the 70D come out.
> ...





centauro74 said:


> I know,  I have it.
> I got this week a refurbished 100mm macro lens for it and it's marvelous.



mhmm well amazon has the 70D for $1099, maybe if I can find one used I could convince him. Where is a good place to shop for used cameras. Although I'm going to assume it came out recently, which means finding a used one will be next to impossible.


----------



## Juga (Nov 3, 2013)

Not impossible but it will be hard since it is so new. B&H photo is a great place to look plus they sometimes throw in extra gear...

Canon EOS 70D DSLR Camera (Body Only) 8469B002 B&H Photo Video

there you go...it really is a nice camera and it handles high ISO better than I thought it would.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 3, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Well after reading through everything you might want to take a look at the Canon 50d.
> 
> Used Canon EOS 50D SLR Digital Camera (Camera Body) 2807B006 B&H
> 
> ...



From the links you posted, it doesn't appear to take video, which is one of the biggest reasons I want to upgrade, I currently have to use my cell or tablet when I want to take video, I have 2 kodak PAS cameras and they take terrible video, much worse then my phone, so I'd like a DSLR that takes video. Usually the videos I take are just of my horses being goofy, or I'll set it up to video myself riding(or other people).



goodguy said:


> 7D has exact same sensor as does the T2i, T3i, T4i, T5i and 60D
> 7D is a camera purpose made for rough work and sports, I doubt you need it for what you do, it cost as much as 70D if not even more and I think for the casual user the 70D is a better camera.
> The T3i sensor is old but still better then what you have, I guess it will be an upgrade for you but you are buying a new camera with an older technology, try to get the 70D and if you cant then I guess the T3i or T5i is better then what you have.





Juga said:


> Not impossible but it will be hard since it is so new. B&H photo is a great place to look plus they sometimes throw in extra gear...
> 
> Canon EOS 70D DSLR Camera (Body Only) 8469B002 B&H Photo Video
> 
> there you go...it really is a nice camera and it handles high ISO better than I thought it would.



Guess I'll have some sucking up to do if I want that 70D lol...ugh I don't know if I can handle sucking up and being super nice until christmas lol 



So do they no longer use CF cards? That kinda stinks, but at least the SD cards are somewhat less expensive then the CF...I'm also going to assume it uses a different battery?(I have 3-4 batteries for my XTi)


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 3, 2013)

Rachel if video is important to you,  then you must try to get the 70D. The new AF in live view is the best canon has put in a DSLR.


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 3, 2013)

And you will need to get new batteries,  but you can get 3rd party whish are a lot cheaper than the originals.


----------



## JohnS. (Nov 3, 2013)

Rachel1786 said:


> I have a canon 50mm f/1.8, canon 55-250mm f/4-5.6, 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6, 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 and the sigma 70-300mm f/4-5.6



I don't know anything about canon but since nikon has similar lenses, I'm going to assume those are what I think they are in terms of performance. Have you considered selling a bunch of lenses in order to fund a better body? 

If you want to shoot in low light, definitely keep the 50mm 1.8. You could also use that as a portrait and even walk-around if you're willing to sacrifice zoom. I would sell the 55-250, 70-300, and 28-135 (unless this is a good one, again, I don't know canon) then use whatever's left to buy a nice telephoto.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 3, 2013)

centauro74 said:


> Rachel if video is important to you,  then you must try to get the 70D. The new AF in live view is the best canon has put in a DSLR.



maybe I can tell him to see if my mom wants to go in on it with him lol, last year I got a new computer from her, so just maybe. I mentioned the 70D to Anthony(my SO) and doesn't think I use my camera enough to justify spending that much, but really, I just haven't been using it for snapshots as much as I used to, I'll use my phone for just fun shots, I reserve bringing out the DSLR for going to horse shows and stuff where image quality matters. I mean lets face it, using manual and shooting in RAW is a PIA for just snapshots that I'm just going to post on facebook 



centauro74 said:


> And you will need to get new batteries,  but you can get 3rd party whish are a lot cheaper than the originals.



I figured as much, I believe only one of the batteries I have for my XTi are a canon brand, the rest are cheapies from china that work just as well(or well enough that I don't see a difference)


----------



## Juga (Nov 3, 2013)

Rachel1786 said:


> centauro74 said:
> 
> 
> > Rachel if video is important to you,  then you must try to get the 70D. The new AF in live view is the best canon has put in a DSLR.
> ...



Not saying it is necessary but if you are going to be using your DSLR for horse shows then I would lean more towards the 70D because the AF system is designed for that sort of shooting more so than the Rebel line. Again not saying the Rebel can't handle it but 19 all cross type AF points would be much better for action shots and etc. and as John S. mentioned you may want to look into selling your lenses to get a quality telephoto zoom like the 70-200 f/4 IS USM.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 3, 2013)

I would look for a good price on a 60D, refurbished, maybe from Cameta Camera for example, or B&H or Adorama. I would NOT buy a 50D...that's 2008-era technology, with no video. In Canon, the 60D is probably the best value right now, per dollar spent.


----------



## TCampbell (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm seeing the 60D for $699 at B&H and $649 at Amazon.  That's for a "new" "body only" (no lens) version.  Your same lens(es) that you use with your XTi will work on the 60D.  

The 60D has 9 "cross type" AF points.  The 70D has 19 "cross type" AF points.  
The 70D has a bit better performance at high ISO (keeping noise low) and it's dynamic range is also a bit better.  But both the 60D and 70D will be a night and day difference over your XTi.

At some point you'll want to look at the lenses.  Lenses that can offer a low focal ratio will collect more light which means you won't have to crank up the ISO for indoor shots so much.  The "nifty fifty" is the very inexpensive 50mm f/1.8 lens.  Build quality isn't anything to brag about and the focus motor is noisy and slow, but the lens is only about $125 and it's optically a sharp lens.  If you can afford it, the f/1.4 version is significantly better with respect to build quality and focusing speed... but it'll cost a couple hundred more.

The 60D used to be a $1200 body... then slowly came down to about $1000 and eventually $900 and just stayed there.  It didn't get this $200 to $250 extra price reduction until the 70D started shipping because the 70D is designed to replace the 60D.  

The 70D's big new feature is that it can do "phase detect" autofocus on the sensor itself which makes it fantastic for continuous autofocus while shooting video (this is something it does better than any other DSLR camera on the market.)  The 60D does not do continuous autofocus while shooting video.  It will only focus when you press the focus button (in video mode this is the '*' button on the back) but that does a "contrast detection" focus (not phase-detect) which isn't as fast and also contrast-detect has to "hunt" for focus whereas phase-detect doesn't really hunt... it just snaps right to the correct focus position.  This is because a nuance of the way phase-detect works is that the camera can tell if the lens is currently "inside" or "outside" the correct focus based on which direction the image is out of phase AND it can also see how far off it is.  This means that when the camera has to focus, it doesn't actually "guess" at how to adjust focus... it actually knows and snaps to the correct position immediately.  It's a much better system.

All DSLRs have phase-detect auto-focus sensors when they are NOT shooting video or not doing "live view" mode.  So this big advantage that the 70D has will really only be a benefit when using live-view or when shooting video.  The camera will not be any different when you're just shooting through the viewfinder for normal photography.

It's a nice benefit, but the 70D is about $400-450 more than a 60D.  There are numerous other features of the 70D... it does WiFi and can be remotely controlled by Canon's wifi app (that they make available for smart-phones).  It also has a touch-screen LCD so changing settings can be faster.  But these are features that don't impact it's image quality... they impact how you interact and use the camera.


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 3, 2013)

I purchased a reburbished 60D about 3 months ago now through Adorama and I absolutely love it. If video is a big selling point for you, then you might want to consider the 70D but I really like my 60D. And I couldn't even tell it was refurb other than the box it came in, everything looked and works like new


----------



## centauro74 (Nov 26, 2013)

T3i has the same sensor of the T4i, T5i,  60D and 7D. So the low noise performance is pretty much the same. The T3i is the best choice for the bung.


----------

